# mplayer audio CD playback requires root?



## noz (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm having trouble figuring this problem out.  I can playback audio CDs with mplayer with either of these two commands:

`# mplayer -cdrom-device /dev/cd0 [url=cdda://1]cdda://1[/url]`
`$ sudo mplayer -cdrom-device /dev/cd0 [url=cdda://1]cdda://1[/url]`

But playback will fail as a normal user:
`$ mplayer -cdrom-device /dev/cd0 [url=cdda://1]cdda://1[/url]`

With the following error message:

```
MPlayer SVN-r31746-snapshot-4.2.1 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team

Playing cdda://1.
**ERROR: fread (): Device not configured
```

The permissions on /dev/cd0 are:

```
crw-rw-rw-  1 root  operator    0,  97 Oct 25 18:43 cd0
```


Can someone explain why I get the error as a normal user but not as root or when using sudo?  Seeing as how I have cd0 permissions set as rw for everyone, does the "device" in the error message even refer to the CDROM?


----------



## noz (Oct 26, 2010)

I figured it out!  It wasn't enough to have the correct permissions on /dev/cd0; I also had to have the correct permissions on /dev/pass0.

My /etc/devfs.conf looks like this now:

```
$ tail -n 2 /etc/devfs.conf
perm	cd0	0666
perm	pass0	0666
```

And this was how I was able to tell which pass had to have its permissions changed:

```
$ sudo camcontrol devlist
<PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-212D 1.24>    at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (cd0,pass0)
<WDC WD5000AAKS-00V1A0 05.01D05>   at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (ada0,pass1)
<SAMSUNG HD204UI 1AQ10001>         at scbus4 target 0 lun 0 (ada1,pass2)
<SAMSUNG HD204UI 1AQ10001>         at scbus5 target 0 lun 0 (ada2,pass3)
```


----------

